# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  E-commerce services

## Qwezysse

Has anyone previously worked with montgomery ward company before? I want to order from them a set of promotions for an e-commerce store.

----------


## Urkofobra

Yes, I agree with you, you can find out about the company in advance, for example, when drawing up a contract and clearly indicate all the nuances in the contract. In general, there is a powerful link that connects consumers and brands, you can find it on the website PissedConsumer.com

----------


## chanvova

I agree with you

----------

